# Portable grapevines



## xanxer82 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about starting some vines. The issue is that me and Kat don't have land. But we are looking to purchase some farmland at first opportunity finances allow.
I was wondering if grapes would do well in planter boxes or five gallon buckets just to get them going for a year or two.
Any advice?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

sure they will.......you are in MD so there may be some issue of protecting the roots during winter.....you will have to consider planter boxes that (in my mind) need a yard of soil at least...forget five gallon buckets unless you want two clusters ...ok maybe you can do a half yard of soil...but personally i would go for a full yard at least

the neat thing about doing this is that you get to observe a vine during its young life and all the needs...pruning, disease and pest control...the whole yearly life cycle of the vine etc

you cannot underestimate what that will do for when you go bigger w your land


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Al. My thoughts are a couple of big buckets with rich soil on wheels. During the winter I'd wheel them into a cold frame structure or into the house. I want to learn pruning and propigation on a couple vines before I go big. I requested the mid Atlantic farm credit place to contact me.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere a long while back that someone in Canada was growing wine grapes using hydroponics in 5 gallon buckets. I think he trained them to be bonsai and he would just bring them inside when the weather turned too cold. Don't remember the web page however and a quick search did not locate the site.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

wow, hydroponics in five gallon containers...i would like to see that

and if i was able to do over again..and not so in a rush, then i, too, would start small

trust me, you got the right idea by teaching yourself at the pace available to you and then everything will grow far easier!!!! and i dont just mean the vines


----------



## vcasey (Jan 24, 2010)

I found it - sort of. There is an article in Winemaker Mag Feb 2003 by - Jeff Chorniak of </font>Africus Rex</font> microvineyard and winery</font>. His web site has disappeared and a google search showed a gentleman by the same name passed away last year. But, Winemaker Mag does have back issues available. 


EDIT: I found the web pages at the good old web archive much quicker then I thought I would http://web.archive.org/web/20050210183130/www.africusrex.com/page4.html


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks very much...and saved her in case it ever gets lost online

****
The
word "hydroponics" literally means, "water work". It is the art of
soilless gardening. Hydroponics is the growing of vegetation in
nutrients, and oxygen, without soil, in a controlled fashion that
results in high yields. </span>Hydroponic viticulture </span>is
the growing of grapes without soil. Grape roots are confined to a
reservoir of nutrient solution that feeds the vines exactly what they
need when they need it, to produce high yields of quality grapes for
wine. Therefore, soil quality is not a factor. Roots are contained in
nutrient reservoirs, which allows the grapes to be grown on any
surface, including a patio or terrace.
</span>



<div id="div422" style=": ; left: 15px; top: 522px; width: 737px; height: 2px;">





<div id="div424" style=": ; left: 109px; top: 54px; width: 549px; height: 412px;">




<div id="div427" style=": ; left: 109px; top: 470px; width: 549px; height: 46px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 109px; top: 470px; width: 549px; height: 46px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="40px" width="543px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

These 12 vines at Africus Rex are growing with each of their roots suspended in oxygenated nutrient solution.
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div436" style=": ; left: 106px; top: 51px; width: 556px; height: 467px;">




<div id="div437" style=": ; left: 10px; top: 1365px; width: 372px; height: 279px;">




<div id="div440" style=": ; left: 11px; top: 1359px; width: 740px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div441" style=": ; left: 13px; top: 1646px; width: 737px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div442" style=": ; left: 390px; top: 1374px; width: 361px; height: 260px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 390px; top: 1374px; width: 361px; height: 260px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="254px" width="355px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

Hydroponics vineyards can exist in
several configurations, depending on space, and personal preference.
The ultimate objective is to provide a balance of food and oxygen to
the roots. Here, the roots are suspended in 5 gallon pails filled with
nutrient rich solution, oxygenated by an air pump.
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div443" style=": ; left: 17px; top: 1960px; width: 254px; height: 339px;">




<div id="div446" style=": ; left: 277px; top: 2026px; width: 475px; height: 210px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 277px; top: 2026px; width: 475px; height: 210px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="204px" width="469px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

The lower trunk of the cabernet
franc vines are fixed in a basket of rocks for stability while the
roots dangle beneath the basket, in the oxygenated nutrient solution. A
stopper on each reservoir allows access to check and maintain nutrient
pH, water level, and EC (eclectrical conductivity) of nutrients.
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div447" style=": ; left: 354px; top: 1653px; width: 396px; height: 297px;">




<div id="div461" style=": ; left: 13px; top: 1676px; width: 338px; height: 246px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 13px; top: 1676px; width: 338px; height: 246px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="240px" width="332px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

One air pump can oxygenate two
vines. The pump is sealed in a pail with power supply and an output
hose to each vine. All lines and hoses are calked against rain and
moisture. The center right-angle elbow and grommet provide air intake
for the pump.
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div469" style=": ; left: 11px; top: 1955px; width: 740px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div355" style=": ; left: 108px; top: 3px; width: 552px; height: 44px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 108px; top: 3px; width: 552px; height: 44px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="38px" width="546px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

What is Hydroponic Viticulture?
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div368" style=": ; left: 11px; top: 797px; width: 743px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div323" style=": ; left: 114px; top: 1191px; width: 88px; height: 117px;">




<div id="div471" style=": ; left: 11px; top: 2978px; width: 738px; height: 2px;">




<div id="div419" style=": ; left: 199px; top: 2986px; width: 358px; height: 241px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 199px; top: 2986px; width: 358px; height: 240px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="234px" width="352px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

Index
</span>
What Is Africus Rex?</span>
</span>
What is hydroponic viticulture?</span>
</span>
Yield</span>
</span>
Tour The Wine Cellar</span>
</span>
Bibliography and Related Literature</span>
</span>
Links To Other Related Sites</span>
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div421" style=": ; left: 351px; top: 3235px; width: 63px; height: 63px;">
< name="421">
<a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">
</>




<div id="div430" style=": ; left: 249px; top: 3305px; width: 267px; height: 42px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 249px; top: 3305px; width: 267px; height: 42px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="36px" width="261px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

Have a comment or question?
</span>
Email me
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div431" style=": ; left: 177px; top: 3347px; width: 397px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div338" style=": ; left: 14px; top: 2986px; width: 182px; height: 239px;">




<div id="div329" style=": ; left: 560px; top: 2987px; width: 195px; height: 146px;">




<div id="div405" style=": ; left: 523px; top: 2314px; width: 222px; height: 396px;">




<div id="div468" style=": ; left: 16px; top: 2620px; width: 317px; height: 355px;">




<div id="div481" style=": ; left: 18px; top: 2302px; width: 732px; height: 3px;">




<div id="div485" style=": ; left: 20px; top: 2371px; width: 494px; height: 187px;">

<div style="padding: 3px; : ; left: 20px; top: 2371px; width: 494px; height: 187px;">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="181px" width="488px"><t><tr><td align="left" valign="top">

Nutrient solutions are changed every
10--14 days. Changing nutrient solution involves simply lifting the
vine assembly off the nutrient reservoir, discard the old solution
(excellent natural nutrition for yard plants, garden or grass), refill
the reservoir with fresh nutrient and replace the vine.
</span>

</td></tr></t></table>

<div id="div508" style=": ; left: 350px; top: 2737px; width: 397px; height: 231px;">




At seasons end, after harvest, the
vines are allowed to go dormant with the cool weather. Before
temperatures fall below freezing, the entire vineyard can be dismantled
and packed away in two containers, while the vines are wrapped and
refrigerated over winter at a temperature between 32--40 F.</span>


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of that information. I think I might do two vines. I know it's nog much at all but fine to learn on. I'm wanting to move away from kits eventually. Now just to decide what I want to grow. There is a good variety of choices that grow in md accord to the md grape growers association....


----------

